# Songs that bring back special memories



## deesierra (Nov 8, 2017)

In the early 80's I was the proud owner of a 1972 Triumph TR6. Oh how I LOVED that car!! It was sooo much fun to drive!! Most mornings while cruising to work, top down and loving the wind all around me, I would be blaring the car radio. One of the songs that was popular at that time was "Time after Time", by Cyndi Lauper. To this day, when I hear that song again, my heart swells with wonderful memories of a wonderful vehicle.

What song, of any era, brings back special memories for you, and why?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2017)

Oooooh I have soooooo many, I'd be here for a week listing them all... but a similar story to yours. When we were young teens... only one of the group had a car...and in that car he had only one 8 track  , Simon and Garfunkel 

Well every Saturday we'd go driving out of the city limits, and around the countryside, and the lochs.. singing at the top of our lungs to the lyrics of Baby driver...or the Boxer... and the rest...

I can still remember that whole car of teens singing at the top of their voice...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2017)

I was a big fan of Cyndi and Time after Time, still am!!!
_
"If you fall I will catch you--I'll be waiting , Time after time..."

_I suppose Jackson Browne's Tender Is The Night would be my special song of days gone by.

_"Between a life that we expected and the way it's always been..."_


----------



## deesierra (Nov 8, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> Oooooh I have soooooo many, I'd be here for a week listing them all... but a similar story to yours. When we were young teens... only one of the group had a car...and in that car he had only one 8 track  , Simon and Garfunkel



Well every Saturday we'd go driving out of the city limits, and around the countryside, and the lochs.. singing at the top of our lungs to the lyrics of Baby driver...or the Boxer... and the rest...


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 8, 2017)

*Thunder Road*, an old movie from 1958 about bootlegging was filmed in and around Asheville, NC.  That was my first year in college at Mars Hill, NC, not far from Asheville.  We tried to ride our bikes over to some of the old mountain roads where we thought they were going to shoot some of the scenes. We hoped to get a glimpse of Robert Mitchum, but weren’t able to get that close. In one of the Memphis scenes, Robert Mitchum pays a visit to the mob boss who is trying to horn in on his family's moonshine business. Mitchum parks his car in front of a building with "Asheville Pharmacy" in clear lettering on the window.

So this was one of the things I remember so clearly in my young days. Here is a song from the movie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdwUpxkfSJw

We used to play that song on the radio all the time.  It was a break from the "straight life" at a religious college, where we went to chapel almost every day. Oh, what memories!


----------



## jujube (Nov 8, 2017)

"Hey Jude", 1968. I was driving to class at college and I had to pull over to the side of the road because I could not listen to it and drive at the same time.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2017)

We kind of did things backwards before we were married. We bought our little house first,fixed it up every chance we got but never lived together until we were married which was 4 months later. When I was there alone cleaning etc. because I had days off during the week I had the radio on. The song they played over and over was something about leaving a cake out in the rain. I thought it was the silliest song I had ever heard but once in awhile I hear it and it brings back all those memories of us fixing up our new home.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2017)

Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White by Perez Prado from 1955.  When I was a little girl my mother used to love this song, and would playfully dance around the kitchen when she would hear it.  It made her so happy and sometimes she'd take my hand and I'd dance along with her, I was only around 4 yrs. old.  I think I got my love of music and dance from my mom, when I hear a song I like I immediately start dancing a little, even if in my chair.  I loved and miss my mother very much, and the childhood memories of this song are always bittersweet.








> Born Dámaso Pérez Prado on December 11, 1916, in Matanzas, Cuba; died of  a stroke on September 14, 1989, in Mexico City; married; two children.  Education: Studied classical piano under Rafael Somavilla at Principal  School of Matanzas. While Latin music enthusiasts may argue whether or not Pérez Prado  actually invented the style known as the mambo, his inimitable flair and  high-energy approach to the music created a popular dance craze, and he  would become known as the "King of Mambo."
> 
> In the 1940s and 1950s, the  Cuban-born bandleader took Afro-Cuban music and incorporated elements of  American jazz, popularizing it throughout the Americas. Embracing a  broad array of cultures and social classes, Pérez Prado catapulted his  mambo to the top of mainstream pop charts. Late twentieth-century lounge  music revival enthusiasts embraced the bandleader's catchy sound, and  still others applauded his role as one of the most influential and  talented Latin bandleaders of the era. Dámaso Pérez Prado was born on December 11, 1916, in Matanzas, a part of  Cuba known for its rich Afro-Cuban musical tradition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We kind of did things backwards before we were married. We bought our little house first,fixed it up every chance we got but never lived together until we were married which was 4 months later. When I was there alone cleaning etc. because I had days off during the week I had the radio on. The song they played over and over was something about leaving a cake out in the rain. I thought it was the silliest song I had ever heard but once in awhile I hear it and it brings back all those memories of us fixing up our new home.


----------

